# Pecteilis susannae - a huge habenaria-type



## Ed M (Nov 4, 2008)

My Pecteilis susannae is finally blooming. This is one I bought at the World Orchid Conference in Miami back in January as a tuber.

The plant is a large to giant size terrestrial/lithophyte native to India, Myanmar, throughout Southeast Asia, Borneo and Sumatra. It is getting fairly rare in nature due to over-collection, and had I known this I might not have bought it. The plant grows in rocky, seasonally dry areas in full sun. It apparently requires frequent brush fires to eliminate competition that would shade it too much and it seems to appreciate the resulting nutrients as well. 

Flower size is about 4 inches (10cm), with a long nectary. There are currently 10 flowers and forming buds, on a plant a little under 3 feet tall. The flowers are powerfully and wonderfully sweetly fragrant.

The plant starts out as a tuber looking like an elongated Kiwi Fruit about seven inches long. I potted it a tall, clear plastic waste basket in which I had drilled drain holes in the bottom. I potted in a mix of about 50% charcoal, and the other 50% a mixture of seedling grade fir bark, sand, perlite, and peat moss. (I can see a new -huge- tuber forming in the pot up against the clear plastic.)

I waited until it started sprouting in May to begin watering. I also gave it a dose of 13-13-13 Dynamite (Nutricote) time-release fertilizer and fertilized it frequently with a 10-30-20. Now its finally blooming six months later.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 4, 2008)

very interesting flowers Ed, never heard of these !!! Jean

(at least the one, you acquired has better chances to survive with your care!!!!)


----------



## Nutz4Paphs (Nov 4, 2008)

That is great! Very exotic and bonus that its fragrant too. Just goes to show the diversity that is in the Orchidaceae family. Sometimes I get so focused on my Paphs, I forget that there are other WOW flowers out there  It looks like you have done some research and know what you are doing so as long as its happy and reproducing, you are doing the species a service if you ask me. Great job with this little (I mean big) guy!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 4, 2008)

That is too cool, Ed. The flower is so sculptural.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 4, 2008)

Very nice susannae, Ed..!!  Yours has greener flowers with wider petals than mine...


----------



## TADD (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow I love it! Great growing (as usual) ED!


----------



## nikv (Nov 4, 2008)

Very beautiful! I don't imagine that I'll ever try to grow one of these, so I'm just gonna enjoy yours!


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 4, 2008)

That is wonderful Ed! If it starts to multiply rapidly...please keep me in mind for an eventual trade


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 4, 2008)

nikv said:


> Very beautiful! I don't imagine that I'll ever try to grow one of these, so I'm just gonna enjoy yours!


 me neither!
Beautiful!:clap:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 4, 2008)

It's lovely; looks like it has a little bit of blush in the center. Great photos too.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2008)

Phantaboulous! Very thick substance, and only 10 months to bloom!?! Wow! Thanx for posting, but can we see a photo of the whole plant please!?


----------



## toddybear (Nov 5, 2008)

Fantastic pictures!


----------



## Ed M (Nov 5, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Phantaboulous! Very thick substance, and only 10 months to bloom!?! Wow! Thanx for posting, but can we see a photo of the whole plant please!?



Erik, I didn't take a whole plant photo...I'd have to stand back so far to get the whole thing in the photo that any details would be lost. The second photo shows the top 1 foot of the plant. The remainder of the plant looks the same with somewhat short, clasping leaves along the entire length. The top of the tuber, around the base of the green growth, are a number of what I would call "prop roots" which go straight down and are filling the pot.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2008)

So, it grew 3' in 10 months!?


----------



## Ed M (Nov 5, 2008)

No, it grew three feet in 5 months. After it blooms, and seed capsules dihese, the growth will die back to the tuber, which will go dormant for five to seven months.


----------



## Heather (Nov 5, 2008)

Very cool, Ed!


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 6, 2008)

Eric, as much as you like it, I wouldn't advise you to grow it.. This species needs a strict dry resting period, or else it wouldn't send out new growths and flowers the following year...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 10, 2008)

Too big; and not watering for an extended period!?  
No way!


----------



## Scooby5757 (Nov 10, 2008)

I could get into the idea of not having to worry about the plants during the winter. This one is interesting though. I wish I had an unlimited budget at the WOC, tons of intersting goodies to get your hands on.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes, hangianum seedlings, etc...


----------



## Rick (Nov 10, 2008)

Yahoooo Ed!

Maybe you ought to self this one?

You might also put your two cents in on Swamprad's post on bloom booster fertilizers.

Great Growing:clap::clap:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 10, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Yes, hangianum seedlings, etc...



oke: you are obsessed...

:rollhappy:


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 11, 2008)

Pretty cool!!!! Interesting culture!!!


----------



## TADD (Nov 11, 2008)

Stop bringing this thread up.... I just got over how amazing this is and I had to have one.... Now I need it all over again....


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2008)

You had to be there. I wish I had a photo of Me, Ramon, and Augusto's faces as the guy bought up the whole lot of them!!! 


Yoyo_Jo said:


> oke: you are obsessed...
> 
> :rollhappy:


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 17, 2008)

Sorry to bump this thread.. I was wondering if this is the sign that mypecteilis susannae is just going into dormancy.. I hope the blackened leaves are not a sign of fungal infection instead.. Can Ed or anyone please help..? Thanks..


----------

